# Hip Joint Pain???



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you guys had or are experiencing this and could it be releated to bike fit or just plain too much hard riding.

So.. Everything is fine when I'm riding and standing, but if I sit down for a while after the ride at night and go to get up I get a really bad pinched nerve feeling in my left hip ball and socket joint. on the inside close to the groin. I'm sure it's a nerve and not muscle because of the sudden sharpness of it. I feel like my positioning is fine on the bike but mabe I should go in for a pro fit. Never had a problem last year, but this is a new bike this year. Any body else have or had this problem??

WBC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

WBC said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys had or are experiencing this and could it be releated to bike fit or just plain too much hard riding.
> 
> So.. Everything is fine when I'm riding and standing, but if I sit down for a while after the ride at night and go to get up I get a really bad pinched nerve feeling in my left hip ball and socket joint. on the inside close to the groin. I'm sure it's a nerve and not muscle because of the sudden sharpness of it. I feel like my positioning is fine on the bike but mabe I should go in for a pro fit. Never had a problem last year, but this is a new bike this year. Any body else have or had this problem??
> 
> WBC


That pain sounds very familiar. It was something I described to my doctor last year when I started to bike more seriously. According to him, it was because of over-working. It just went away after I got cycling into a regular schedule.

He asked me to take a daily glucosamine supplements to aid the recovery of my joints.

I wouldn't rule out bike fitting though, but ask your doctor about glucosamine. It helped me a lot.


Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

WBC said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys had or are experiencing this and could it be releated to bike fit or just plain too much hard riding.
> 
> So.. Everything is fine when I'm riding and standing, but if I sit down for a while after the ride at night and go to get up I get a really bad pinched nerve feeling in my left hip ball and socket joint. on the inside close to the groin. I'm sure it's a nerve and not muscle because of the sudden sharpness of it. I feel like my positioning is fine on the bike but mabe I should go in for a pro fit. Never had a problem last year, but this is a new bike this year. Any body else have or had this problem??
> 
> WBC


I'm quite familiar with that pain. It's a great one. Much more fun than the constant ache I have in my knee now.

I got it when my MTB rides started regularly being extended to 2-3 hours instead of one.

At the time my seat was a little too high, and I found myself dominantly pushing with my right leg on the climbs. Get your bike fit checked out, check your spin, and STRETCH. A lot. I wouldn't take glucosamine unless you are diagnosed with a problem. It's more likely a muscular problem than a bone and joint deterioration problem.

If you've got health insurance, you might seek out a physical therapist that knows something about cycling-related pains. That is a better option than self-medicating with internet advice.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Went to the "bone crusher".........*

and it appears to be my hip flexor that is probably pulling against a nerve. He gave me some stretching excercises for my flexors and it does seem to help a little. Funny thing is I never paid any attention to these flexor muscles before..they just never bothered me. Now it seems that I now have something else I have to stretch. I also booked a bikefit with the LBS. He uses the BikeFitting.Com system.

Time will tell.

WBC


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

The hip joint is one of the most stable joints in the body and is not likely the problem. I assume you are not particularly old. My guess would be sacroiliac joint problem. It can cause groin pain especially when going from sitting to standing. Hip flexor wouldn't be my first choice since it is in a relaxed position while sitting and is not used a lot to go from sitting to standing. Hopefully your "bone crusher" did some bone crushing. I would expect that to help the most.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

WBC said:


> and it appears to be my hip flexor that is probably pulling against a nerve. He gave me some stretching excercises for my flexors and it does seem to help a little. Funny thing is I never paid any attention to these flexor muscles before..they just never bothered me. Now it seems that I now have something else I have to stretch. I also booked a bikefit with the LBS. He uses the BikeFitting.Com system.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> WBC



I seem to have this same problem now. How did it turn out? What did you do to relieve it?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Same problem here, too.*

My Dr put me on 600 ml of ibuprofen each day....been doing that for 16 days now and it's only marginally better.

Oh yeah, 53 years old and increased my bike time starting in January (rollers) and the problem started in April. I need to check out the bike fit.....have not seen a chiropractor or physical therapist yet. 

Any comments would be great.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

longhorn31 said:


> My Dr put me on 600 ml of ibuprofen each day....been doing that for 16 days now and it's only marginally better.
> 
> Oh yeah, 53 years old and increased my bike time starting in January (rollers) and the problem started in April. I need to check out the bike fit.....have not seen a chiropractor or physical therapist yet.
> 
> Any comments would be great.



Well as you described in you original post, thats exactly how mine started. Now Im off the bike, as the pain got worse, and now the downward pressure from pedaling is too much to take. Ive been seeing a chiro/physical therapist for the past week. He says it is a hip flexor injury, tight IT band, groin and all. After the first week of treatment and lots of ice it is noticably better, but nowhere near rideable. Problem is, my work seems to aggravate it. 

As for changes in riding, I began climbing a steep hill on my single speed to improve climbing strength.:idea: not a good idea I guess. My suggestion is get it checked now, seems it has been a couple months for you. From the first time I felt pain to now was only 3 weeks. I thought the fact that it seemed to loosen up on the bike was good.

Due to not wanting to cause a bigger problem, I am remaining off the bike till Im cleared that it is ok to return. I dont want any long term problems.

Im 39

Sean


----------

